# What's in Your Glass Tonight ????



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I've lost track of the thread I saw on here earlier.
So here goes an attempt to share a drink , brew, bourbon, Scotch, etc...
That you found, like or are just currently enjoying.
It gets expensive trying new things so I like to hear what others are trying and get their opinions on them.
We have stores around here that let you assemble a 6pk of your choice.
Six (or more) different beers. Which is nice as you get to try a bunch of different ones without having to buy 6 at a time.

For me I'm having some Old Leghumper.
I saw this for a while & never tried it.
I like to enjoy dark beers at room temp or lightly chilled & this is a nice one.
But I kept it in the fridge prior to just in case.
Its a Porter and a pretty good one.

Anyone else having something interesting ? Or not?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have been trying a few things from an Asheville brewery called Hi Wire Brewery. Pretty good stuff. Tried their Strongman Coffee Milk Stout and it is phenomenal. Not overly bitter because they cold brew the coffee before using it.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I see they're a mile & a 1/2 from the Biltmore Estate!
We'll be down there this June in the Motorhome checking out the local distilleries & breweries.
... And touring the Estate, priorities !! LoL !
I'll be sure to look them up . Thanks !

Hi-Wire Brewing reveals Biltmore Village as location for future Asheville facility | BeerPulse


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

While you're there, head down to Brevard and visit Oskar Blues. Small little tap room, but great beers. My favorite is their Ten Fidy. The original brewery is in Longmont, CO, and they have a restaurant in Lyons that the Mrs and I just happened upon. Their Old Chub is also great.

http://www.oskarblues.com/


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

1792 on ice. Some times with a splash of soda for color and to keep Mrs SP off my case.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh Hell yes ! 
1792 Reserve is one of my all time favorite.
We travel to Bardstown every 4-5 years !
Barton Distillery is now on our visit list from now on !


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I think at some point in time I promised Slippy I would bring him some and split some wood. I'll pay up 1 day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bacardi and Coke. Preferring a warm afternoon on a Caribbean beach to the cold tonight.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Milk.... Damn work is cutting into my Miller time.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuengling


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Home brewed hard cider, about 14-15% and clear as a fine wine


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

white lightning from the back hills of tenn


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Blackvelvet. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

For the Old Folks that remember 90 proof Green Label Jack Daniels, (and those Old members of the Bardstown Bourbon Society) Black Label Charcoal Filtered Extra Aged Genuine Sour Mash Evan Williams Kentucky STRAIGHT Bourbon Whiskey is an economical every day driver over a cube or two. When I get the urge to get NEAT, Basil Hayden or Booker's true barrel Bourbon get the call depending upon the palate at the time.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Traveling for work, so just a coupke of 22 oz Stella drafts.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Coffee. lots of coffee. 
Another all nighter. to much work to do tonight and one of my porkers getting ready to have some little bacon bits. Early get up tomorrow. Never stops


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Currently a little press from Maipo Chile, very cheap red wine. I hear red wine is good for mens health so I aim to incorporate a glass every day or so, perhaps 1 bottle a week into my diet, which offsets my beer days where I have 1 beer day, as I here 1 beer or 1 glass of wine a day is actually beneficial to health.






www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8FYvCbtig


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee Black nothing fancy, brewed in my Bunn America made home brewer. I have been on and off sight 15-20 hours a day for 11 days.
The rush is over so enjoying a pot of coffee then get back on a sleep my normal sleep pattern tonight.


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

for me its Johnny walker black, and when I feel like splurging a little Glenfeditch 18 yr old single malt


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee again this mid morning. If I die post SHTF the reason will be the coffee ran out and my heart stopped.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This -









And this are favorites lately-


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm 10 hours away from enjoying a little Tequila Uno Estallar Anejo. And no - I don't pay $77 for it. But it ain't cheap either.



> From T1 TEQUILA UNO AGE VERIFICATION
> The story of T1 Tequila Uno begins where the history of tequila begins. For centuries generations of tequila masters have perfected the art of making this unique spirit. A creation of Master Distiller Germán González, our tequilas have an acquired pedigree only achievable through heritage and continuity with the past. Handcrafted using these ancestral and traditional methods and from mature 100% Agave Azul grown in the highlands of Jalisco, Mexico, emerges a masterpiece collection of T1 Tequila Uno's of extraordinary and exquisite caliber.
> 
> Master Distiller Germán González, is the great grandson of General Manuel González, former President of México between 1880 - 1884. In the late 1970s Germán's father, Guillermo Gonzalez Diaz Lombardo, founder of La Gonzaleña launched what would become the first ultra-premium tequila imported into the United States, Chinaco. Germán worked closely with his father and learned how to handcraft tequila using traditional techniques. After years serving as Chinaco's master distiller, Germán left the company to launch his own brand, like his father before him.


It is dark and smoky with notes of oak, vanilla, tobacco and leather and it pairs well with a dark wrapped Honduran or Nicaraguan cigar. If you can appreciate a fine whiskey or scotch, I recommend this one. It may just sway you over to the dark side and make a Tequila lover out of you yet. I like mine in an old-fashioned or rocks glass with one singular large spherical ice cube and just a splash of water to open up the aroma and flavor. Then I sit on my upper deck and watch the sun sink over the White Tanks Mountains to the west of town and I thank Jesus for another beautiful day on this side of the grass.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I couldn't decide, so I just bought a bunch of little airplane bottles.

Right now is Makers Mark.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Sadly, its water for now.
I'm on shift working some OT tonight, or will be in :30 mins.
There is too many toys & I refuse to be held back by a standard salary!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Johnny Walker Blue Label


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Coffee, styrofoam cup.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Tonight I'm starting off sipping on some Old Stock Ale from North Coast Brewery.
( one of my all time favorite brewery's).
It's classified as a Barley Wine, it's aged like wine after brewing & prior to shipping.
It's recommended that once purchased you let it "rest" for 6-12 months in a mild temp location.
So every year I have a order for 6 four packs of the stuff & put it away.
It's $14-$20 a 4pk in my area & limited to once a year brewing so it's a treat for me.
I'm sitting here finishing up and getting ready to open my current book & do some reading & enjoy this beer.
It's 11.8% ABV so it's certainly not one I have or need many of .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Beer and wine. No whiskey since snakes dont come out in cold weather.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm having a 24oz Redbull. If SHTF I wanna be crunk. Did I mention it's Mardi Grass !!! Whoop whoop !!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a cup. A very special cup, it has a rendering of a Harley on it and American flag modern art you might call it. It sits on the counter across from a Bunn coffee maker. It seldom runs out of coffee.
My soldiers all knew I was up before first call have a cup of coffee, they all knew not to xxxx with my coffee. They also knew that was a prefect time to pull up and pour one with Top. That cup of coffee means more to me than any drink a reminder of days I will never relive.
There is nothing like the smell of fresh brewed coffee hours before sun up


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Water for now. But a shot of fireball whisky before bed.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Panchito said:


> Water for now. But a shot of fireball whisky before bed.


One of my fellow officers LOVES that !
Has it around the fire when he's out camping.
I've yet to try it.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


> One of my fellow officers LOVES that !
> Has it around the fire when he's out camping.
> I've yet to try it.


Yeah I am not much of a drinker, but I have had this cough for about a month. One of my customers told me to get some fireball, and it would help. Man I like that stuff!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

101 Wild Turkey tnight ( Gobble Gobble )


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Woodford Reserve.


Woodford is Good Bourbon....Every Friday night I drink two drinks of 20 year old Pappy..I pay 100 bucks a bottle in Ky....

For the rest of you....400$ to infinity!

Discount prices on Pappy Van Winkle Bourbon Family Reserve 20Yr Old at www.budgetbottle.com

Makers Mark?....Bourbon flavored with left over horse urine from drug tests......


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Having some Bourbon Barrel Ale.
I can't drink more than one of these at a sitting.
The oak gets to be too much for me.
Which is odd as I love Bourbon and the oak flavors in it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ at 6:14 AM CST?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I work nights . 

This is my evening, my time of solitude !


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonight? Who knows.

Right now? A nice giant mug of the finest coffee on earth from Community Coffee. Now all I need is some Biegnets!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> This -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some of thevTwo Gingers last night. It is ok. A bit "thin" for my tastes. I usually drink Powers Irish Whiskey.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I had some of thevTwo Gingers last night. It is ok. A bit "thin" for my tastes. I usually drink Powers Irish Whiskey.


There doesn't seem to be tons of Irish whiskey available or made but I haven't heard of "Powers". I'll have to look for some. I liked the flavor of the 2 gingers it was nice sipping warm or cold.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Oak Amber


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 14553

This ought to work, and according to Wikipedia, it is 43% alcohol!! Yippee! I will have a can of Coke with this bottle, in order to deceive myself.
Drinking problem, what drinking problem?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 14553
> 
> This ought to work, and according to Wikipedia, it is 43% alcohol!! Yippee! I will have a can of Coke with this bottle, in order to deceive myself.
> Drinking problem, what drinking problem?


MisterMills357 we must shop at the same DECA/Exchange/PX. Referenced this same product in post #14. I've given up on the deception, but I do enjoy the sound of a few cubes rattling. Enjoy, for life is to short as it is.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A nice tall glass of JD on the rocks and a coke on the side .


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Having a little Pumpkick !
I find I actually like the cranberry "kick" it has.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Woodford Reserve....However I do have a line on a couple bottles of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old....Will pick those up Monday with a case of Woodford!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Coffee tonight and water. Tomorrow some Smirnoff Super Bowl juice!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I love Woodford Reserve.
I also love visiting Woodord Resere !


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

not your fathers rootbeer and later a s couple shots of fireball and after that maybe a angry ball or too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon.


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack n Coke !!!!!!!!!! FTW!!!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just had a sip of Fireball. I'll probably have another 1 or 3 but that'll be enough for one night. Usually it's a bottle of the Stout I brewed last month. Currently I've got some wheat beer aging in the bottles (another 2 weeks) and another batch of Stout fermenting which will bottle in about 10 days. 

Two neighbors have put requests in for an IPA, something I've never brewed before. Guess I'll be making a batch of IPA after getting some more aroma hopps.

I've also got a request in for my Octoberfest which I make with a higher 7.5% alcohol content,,, Maybe I'll brew some in a few weeks.....
Freshly brewed beer just tastes better but it's a lot of work to make..


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well Jim ran out and then Jack left but good ole Johnny is hangin with me


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

O Mission Gluten free pale ale.

Pretty much only thing I can drink right now and it ain't half bad!

Omission Beer - Drinking is Believing


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> O Mission Gluten free pale ale.
> 
> Pretty much only thing I can drink right now and it ain't half bad!
> 
> Omission Beer - Drinking is Believing


Guy came into work today with a healthy organic bar, told me this is organic and its good for you, I said well dogshit is organic too, but you won't catch me eatin that crap either


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A bit of Wild Turkey 101


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Sweet Child of Vine IPA from Fulton Brewery.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It was just coffee, then I started reading the threads about cannibalism and roadkill. It is now full of blackberry brandy with a splash of coffee.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hang in there Auntie ......and keep the nut jobs away from your place.

My drink last night ....unsweet tea and went to bed early. Had a great day grilling burgers and taking my middle kid to the range, spent hours with several weapons.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

My poision of choise is J.D´s! Over here its often frowned upon as being something only Ronk´n Roll trash drinks and if you have a ounch of culture you have to drink $100 a bottle Irish or Scottish single malts. I say that burbon is a very underrated spirit, I only wish the selection over here was better as you usally only have your pick from J.D´s Jim Beam and Makers mark.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Plumbum is quickly becoming one of my favorite Swedes!



Plumbum said:


> My poision of choise is J.D´s! Over here its often frowned upon as being something only Ronk´n Roll trash drinks and if you have a ounch of culture you have to drink $100 a bottle Irish or Scottish single malts. I say that burbon is a very underrated spirit, I only wish the selection over here was better as you usally only have your pick from J.D´s Jim Beam and Makers mark.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> My poision of choise is J.D´s! Over here its often frowned upon as being something only Ronk´n Roll trash drinks and if you have a ounch of culture you have to drink $100 a bottle Irish or Scottish single malts. I say that burbon is a very underrated spirit, I only wish the selection over here was better as you usally only have your pick from J.D´s Jim Beam and Makers mark.





Slippy said:


> Plumbum is quickly becoming one of my favorite Swedes!


Definately my favorite Swede on this board! I will note, for the record, however, the Jack Daniels is NOT bourbon, but rather Tennessee whiskey.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I will note, for the record, however, the Jack Daniels is NOT bourbon, but rather Tennessee whiskey.


I know J.D's is made from a corn/rye/barlet mix. Does burbon have to be 100% corn?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deleted ..... poster was confused.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bourbon whiskey

Bourbon is an American whiskey, a type of distilled spirit, made primarily from corn and named for Bourbon County, Kentucky. It has been produced since the 18th century.

Legal requirements

On 4 May 1964, the U.S. Congress recognized Bourbon Whiskey as a "distinctive product of the United States," creating the Federal Standards of Identity for Bourbon. Federal regulations now stipulate that Bourbon must meet these requirements:

* Bourbon must be made of a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn. [http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=27:1.0.1.1.3.3.25.2&idno=27 27 C.F.R. sec 5.22(b)(1)(i)] ]
* Bourbon must be distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof (80% alcohol by volume).
* Bourbon must be 100% natural (nothing other than water added to the mixture).
* Bourbon must be aged in new, charred oak barrels.
* Bourbon which meets the above requirements and has been aged for a minimum of two years, may "(but is not required to)" be called Straight Bourbon. [http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=27:1.0.1.1.3.3.25.2&idno=27 27 C.F.R. sec 5.22(b)(1)(iii)] ]
* Bourbon aged for a period less than four years must be labelled with the duration of its aging.

In practice, almost all bourbons marketed today are made from more than two-thirds corn, have been aged at least four years, and do qualify as "straight bourbon"-with or without the "straight bourbon" label. The exceptions are inexpensive commodity brands of bourbon aged only three years and pre-mixed cocktails made with bourbon aged the minimum two years.

Production Process

The typical grain mixture for bourbon is 70% corn - with the remainder being wheat and/or rye, and malted barley. This mixture, called the mash, is fermented through a process called sour mash fermentation in which mash from a previous distillation is added to ensure a consistent pH across batches. The fermented mash is then distilled to produce a clear spirit.

This spirit is placed in charred oak barrels for aging, which is what imparts color. Consequently, bourbons that have been aged longer are generally darker in color.

After aging, bourbon is withdrawn from the barrel, diluted with water and bottled. Bottling proof must be at least 80 proof (40% abv) [http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=27:1.0.1.1.3.3.25.2&idno=27 27 C.F.R. sec 5.22(b)] ] and most whiskey is sold at 80 proof. Other common proofs are 86, 90, 94, 100 and 107, and whiskeys of up to 151 proof have been sold. Some higher proof bottlings are "barrel proof," meaning that they have not been diluted after removal from the barrels.

Geographic Origin

Bourbon may be produced anywhere in the United States where it is legal to distill spirits. Currently most brands are produced in Kentucky, where Bourbon has a strong association. Estimates are that 95% of the world's bourbon is distilled and aged in Kentucky [cite web |url=http://www.kybourbontrail.com/#tour |title=Kentucky Bourbon Trail |accessdate=2008-09-28 |work=Official Web Site |publisher=Kentucky Department of Travel, Kentucky Tourism |date= 2008-09-28] . Other states producing bourbon include Tennessee, Virginia, Ohio, Missouri, Kansas, Indiana, New Jersey, and New York. [cite web |title=Whisky Regions |url=http://www.whiskyportal.com/region_overview.asp |accessdate=2008-04-21] In the past, bourbon has also been made in Illinois and Pennsylvania.

Bardstown, Kentucky, is called the "Bourbon Capital of the World" and is home to the annual Bourbon Festival in the fall.

The Kentucky Bourbon Trail is a patchwork of paths that lead to eight well-known distilleries: Buffalo Trace (Frankfort, the oldest continually operating distillery in the United States), Four Roses (Lawrenceburg), Heaven Hill (Bardstown), Jim Beam (Clermont), Maker's Mark (Loretto), Tom Moore (Bardstown, producer of the 1792 brand, added to the trail on August 27, 2008), Wild Turkey (Lawrenceburg), and Woodford Reserve (Versailles). [cite news |first= Scott |last= Vogel |author= Scott Vogel |title= Driven to Drink in Kentucky |work=Washington Post |publisher=The Washington Post |location= Travel |pages=2 |page= P1 |date= September 28, 2008 ]

History

Although the invention of bourbon has often been attributed to a Baptist minister and distiller named Elijah Craig, there is no evidence supporting this assertion. [http://www.straightbourbon.com/articles/ccname.html "How Bourbon Whiskey Really Got its Famous Name"] As with most innovations, there may have been no single "inventor" of bourbon, which evolved into its present form only in the late 19th century. [Cowdery, Charles K., "Who Invented Bourbon?" "Malt Advocate Magazine" (4th Quarter 2002), pp. 72-75]

Distilling probably came to what became Kentucky when European-American, and particularly Scottish and Ulster Scots, settlement began in earnest in the late 18th century. The spirit they made evolved and gained a name in the early 19th century.

A refinement variously credited to either Dr. James C. Crow or Dr. Jason S. Amburgey [ [What is Sour Mash? (with pictures) What is Sour Mash?] ] was the sour mash process, by which each new fermentation is conditioned with some amount of spent mash (previously fermented mash that has been separated from its alcohol). (Spent mash is also known as distillers' spent grain, stillage, and slop or feed mash, so named because it is used as animal feed.) The acid introduced by using the sour mash controls the growth of bacteria that could taint the whiskey and creates a proper pH balance for the yeast to work.

As of 2005, all straight bourbons use a sour mash process. Dr. Crow or Dr. Amburgey developed this refinement while working at the Old Oscar Pepper Distillery (now the Woodford Reserve Distillery) in Woodford County, Kentucky.As of today, there are no running distilleries within the current boundaries of Bourbon County due to new counties being formed from Bourbon County over time.

A resolution of the U.S. Congress in 1964 declared bourbon to be a "distinctive product of the United States."78 Stat. 1208 (1964).] [Defining "Bourbon." The State (Columbia, SC), 5-1-02, p. D1.] That resolution asked "the appropriate agencies of the United States Government . . . [to] take appropriate action to prohibit importation into the United States of whiskey designated as 'Bourbon Whiskey.'" Federal regulation now defines "bourbon whiskey" to only include "bourbon" produced in the United States. [http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=27:1.0.1.1.3.3.25.2&idno=27 27 C.F.R. sec 5.22(b)(2)] ]

National Bourbon Heritage Month

On August 2, 2007, the U.S. Senate passed a resolution sponsored by Senator Jim Bunning (R-KY) officially declaring September 2007 "National Bourbon Heritage Month," marking the history of bourbon whiskey.S. Res. No. 110-294 (2007).] Notably, the resolution claims that Congress declared bourbon to be "America's Native Spirit" in its 1964 resolution. The 1964 resolution, however, does not contain such a statement per se; it only declares that bourbon is a distinctive product identifiable with the United States in the same way that Scotch is identifiable with Scotland.

Present Day

Since 2003, high-end bourbons have seen revenue grow from $450 million to over $500 million (£231 million to over £257 million or €308 million to over €343 million), some 2.2 million cases, in the United States. High-end bourbon sales accounted for eight percent of total spirits growth in 2006. Most high-end bourbons are aged for six years or longer. [cite web|url=http://www.discus.org/media/press/article.asp?NEWS_ID=450|title=Celebrate "National Bourbon Heritage Month" With the Classic Bourbon Cocktails|publisher=Distilled Spirits Council of the United States

In 2007, United States spirits exports, virtually all of which are American whiskey, exceeded $1 billion for the first time. This represents a 15 percent increase over 2006. American whiskey is now sold in more than 100 different countries. The leading markets are the United Kingdom, Canada, Germany, Australia, and Japan. Key emerging markets for American whiskey are China, Vietnam, Brazil, Chile, Romania, and Bulgaria. [Distilled Spirits Council of the United States, January, 2008.]


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Plumbum is quickly becoming one of my favorite Swedes!


I might be suffering from some repressed America-fetish from watching to many action movies as a kid? I´ll tell you a funny story, in fifth grade our commy teacher(im not kidding he actually was a member of the communist party) held a lecture about the vietnam war. I pointed out that the French and then Later US troops was just trying to protect the ppl from communist oppression and that the Viet Cong was cowards hiding in the jungle.....he got so mad that he threw me out of the class.:joyous:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Plumbum is quickly becoming one of my favorite Swedes!


Umm, Slip I thought we only knew two Swedes?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks that was informative, you actually can learn something every day......I think have to varify all this theory with a more practical approach please explain to my boss why I am hung over tomorrow morning.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Umm, Slip I thought we only knew two Swedes?


They are all hangin out at the swedish survivalist forum, I wanted a forum where ppl can understand hatred for the socialst politics that is about to destroy our contry and grasp the need for guns as a meens to defend your selfe and your family.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Beer and wine. The whiskey ship did not come in.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> *They are all hangin out at the swedish survivalist forum*, I wanted a forum where ppl can understand hatred for the socialst politics that is about to destroy our contry and grasp the need for guns as a meens to defend your selfe and your family.


Slip...... are you thinking what I am thinking?...... Naw couldn't be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Slip...... are you thinking what I am thinking?...... Naw couldn't be.


I'm 'bout halfway through a bottle of fine Kentucky Bourbon, fixin' to watch some football and eat something bad for me. I ain't thinkin' 'bout too much if you know what I mean! :icon_smile:


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

A little Rogue Dead Guy this evening !


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Trying another cheap wine from Chile, this one is Carmenere.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My favorite...but I won't be able to have one until I get home from Nigeria in 10 days. UGH!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Had a bit of Russian Standard.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Had a bit of Russian Standard.


Steve, It's 8 in the morning, if you're still drinking it must have been one hell of a night,


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Steve, It's 8 in the morning, if you're still drinking it must have been one hell of a night,


:rofl3: Had. Past tense. Last night. Nah, Imam too old for all-nighters of any sort. About 10 PM, my body says "sleepy-time, old man!". I did, however, have some Baileys in my coffee this morning!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I was a weinee .......I thought about an evening of bourbon all afternoon at work, then got home had some unsweet tea and went to bed early. Will try again tonight …… hopefully.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I had A beer and went to bed!! LAME!!!
Check in on me tonight. hehe


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Check in on me tonight. hehe


Checking in,,, ready to have a "Sex on the Beach"?

Sorry, that was rude but I couldn't pass.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm halfway through a bottle of Champaign. It's going to be a good night!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am trying to use up the rest of this pint of black velvet.

After Buffalo trace crown Royal johnny walker gentleman Jack it is hard to use up a pint of gas and horse piss miked together but I am trying.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

About to have some pre-workout in mine, then some protein an hour or so later.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

My glass tonight is filled with the epitome of 'Panzi Beer' lol, Coors Light baby!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Cheratussin ==> Cheratussin AC (codeine phosphate/guaifenesin) dose, indications, adverse effects, interactions... from PDR.net

Still trying to kick Valley Fever. So I haven't had a drop of booze in a while.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Today is Valentine's Day, so let's drink a Strawberry coconut cocktail.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

GrumpyBiker said:


> A little Rogue Dead Guy this evening !


Great beer. Haven't seen it since I moved to NC though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A splash of Vino on the ice water. As Eyetalian Chillins are taught how to be winos.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

My booze for tonight is beer. Light simple cold beer. It will help me sleep better.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Something my neighbor brought over and claimed was a price winning American stout, at $3.70 a bottle it better deliver some serious taste!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Having some Xocoveza Mocha Stout this evening !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon...AGAIN!
View attachment 15001


Is that an extended magazine or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jefferson's Kentucky Straight Bourbon...AGAIN!
> View attachment 15001
> 
> 
> Is that an extended magazine or are you just happy to see me?


Slippy, you take care of that nasty cough tonight you hear?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

In a bit, I will be enjoying a glass of Australian cabernet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> In a bit, I will be enjoying a glass of Australian cabernet.


Ain't you a fancy one steve'o! Oy Mate!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ain't you a fancy one steve'o! Oy Mate!


Nah, it is all I got that is not sealed up for the move. I have been systematically drinking down all my open bottles. I am down to this last one. After tomorrow, I will be dry for a whole week. The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Nah, it is all I got that is not sealed up for the move. I have been systematically drinking down all my open bottles. I am down to this last one. After tomorrow, I will be dry for a whole week. The Horror! The Horror!


Prayers... my good man!:77:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh, well uhh -huhmm I actually don't know but it tastes good.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

A nice glass of 15 year old Pappy Van Winkle. Good stuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee same as last night same as tomorrow night


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Orphan Barrel Rhetoric 20 year old bourbon


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

After 10 days of the Flu & a sinus infection kicking my butt, my antibiotics will just have to deal with some alcohol.

For now some Arrogant Bastard Ale ( with a Sig P225 to protect it)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bud Lite and Rot Gut shooters.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

A disappointment.........J.D Tennessee honey, so sweet you can get diabetes just from smelling the bottle cap!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> A disappointment.........J.D Tennessee honey, so sweet you can get diabetes just from smelling the bottle cap!


Its crap. I OWN A BOTTLE I WILL NEVER DRINK.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Its crap.


I wonder if its any good for bbq mariandes? Bbq season is around the quarner and I hate to waste a litre of booze!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tonight Jack Daniels Gentleman Jack on an ice cube.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Tonight Jack Daniels Gentleman Jack on an ice cube.


The one is great, sweet but not to sweet!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just put on 10 cups of Coffee. Some paper work to go over. Waste of time but I still need to do it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heineken


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know but I just took a shot of something and I am buzzing big time 
I must be a fly weight or something wow.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Bushmills Iriish Whiskey for Saturday night....and a shot of JD Tennessee Fire.

Sunday is the day for Grappa.


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

A 6 pack of fireman's ale


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Terripin IPA,,, pretty good.

As most of you know I usually brew my own beer but an influx of house guests the last 2 weeks has limited my supply of homebrew.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gluttonous yankees no doubt. Corny kegs are the only way to fly in that hobby.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Beam and water


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bud Lite and occasional rot gut shooters..sorta like last night.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Powers Irish Whiskey


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real men drink for the buzz. Just like John Wayne. A shot of red eye works.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Youngs Double Chocolate !


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nyquil.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Nyquil.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

My favorite strong beer, Three Hearts 7,5%. I dont know if they export this brand buy if you get the chanse give it a try, it won awards 1996, 2002, 2011 (it has that extra kick without the spirit taste you get in some beers around the 7,5-10% alcohol mark).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Plum loco wine. 
Shitty attitude at work all day. 
No reason, just been in a bad mood.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bud Lite and medicinal herbs.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Blantons....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee as always, not always the same brand or roast but still coffee


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jim Beam Black on ice.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not tonight but I recently tried Barefoot's Cabernet Sauvignon and it is award winning for a reason. Has a wonderful noticeably grapey flavour. It tastes like wine made from grape should IMO, for copious amounts.

Those that arn't knowledgeable on Barefoot, it is out of California.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Has a wonderful noticeably grapey flavour. It tastes like wine made from grape should IMO, for copious amounts.


Welch's Grape juice has the same quality!


----------

